# New First Gun



## j_obru (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey all, I am new to the site. I just receive my NJ permit. I am looking to purchase a semi-auto pistol. I have shot before but this will me my first purchase. What do you think is the best gun out under say $1500-$2000 to get. Definitely want a semi auto. Would like a smooth accurate and quality gun. If possible please post why you think the gun you suggest is best. Thanks in advance.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well.......for the money you speak of, you can pretty much pick and choose what you want. But, that doesn't necessarily mean you'll be getting the best gun possible. 

For under $1000.00, you can still get a very good handgun. Brands like SIG, Beretta, HK, and Colt, are just some of what would be available. 

I have a lot of handguns, and not one of them cost me more than $1000.00. I've looked at some that sell for upwards of $2K, but they didn't do much for me. I'm not into fancy grips, scroll work, or gold plating. Just because a handgun sells for a lot of money, doesn't mean you're going to shoot any better with it. 

You said that you have shot before, but I'm not getting any indication that you are well experienced. Save some of that money that you do have, for maybe a future purchase when / if you definitely know what you want. 

In a nutshell, don't overspend just cause you have the $$ to do so.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

If you have that kinda dough - and I heartily recommend getting the gun that is right for you/you like regardless of price rather than letting price decide - I would suggest this as a short list give or take (assuming 9mm): CZ-75 SP-01 or other CZ-75 variant, Beretta 92 variant, FNH FNX-9, Springfield XD variant, HK P30, CZ P-07 Duty, Ruger SR9, Sig P226 or 229, S&W M&P9. There are others, but this is a fine start. That was more or less my short list. You could have two off this list and keep it under $2000 easily. I now have a CZ-75 SP-01, an FNX-9, and an HK P30S. The CZ is by far my favorite. In time I will probably own a Beretta 92 too. Good luck.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

For $600 you can get a Springfield XDM 3.8 that can either be a full size handgun for you or a compact one depending on the magazine you put in it. You choose what caliber is best for you but I would go for the .40 S&W since hollow points are a no no in NJ. Other than that I would suggest a Glock 23 because they work... easy to carry and large enough for defensive purposes. It won't be effected by the cold weather and there are so many accessories for them that you can customize it to your liking. I would not feel bad with either one as my only gun.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

$1500 - $2000? smooth and accurate? get yourself an old Mauser Luger. it's a good, accurate shooter and engineered like a fine Swiss watch. but you may need an advanced mechanical degree in order to strip it for cleaning!

really, i'm kidding about the Luger but not about the degree. 

i look at handguns like i do a good pair of boots. they all fit differently and they all have features that you like/dislike. in the end you need to "try a few on" after you have decided on your parameters.

after reading about all the different makes and models, go to your local fun store and see what fits you. Glocks and Sigs fit me while a 1911 does not. and if it doesn't fit, it wont be comfortable and you wont "wear" it making it a useless purchase.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

If I had $2,000 set aside to carry a gun I would spend about $500 go $1,000 on a gun, holster, belt and mag pouch and about $1,000 on some quality handgun training. I'd suggest this one:

Mas Ayoob Group. If you sign up for the class, you may be able to get some suggestions on handguns recommended by the school. But of course you can do your own research - there are some very good training facilities out there.

Another is Sig Sauer Academy.

Congrats on your permit. And if you choose to get the training, I think you'll see the benefit to learning more about pistols, gun handling, self defense situations and the law. All that and you get to shoot a lot too! :mrgreen:


----------



## hof8231 (Dec 19, 2012)

What caliber do you want?
Do you want a striker or hammer fired handgun?
Full sized or compact?
Mag capacity? 
Safety, decocker, safety and decocker or no manual safety? 
Polymer or steel construction?

Answer these questions and you'll find a lot more help.


----------



## j_obru (Feb 14, 2013)

I was thinking of the following to keep it simple for my first one, please give me your thoughts.

Sig Sauer MOS22OD Mosquito 22 LR
Para USA 1911 Pistol SSP .45ACP 
Walther/COLT 1911 Railgun 22LR 
ISSC M22 Pistol Threaded Barrel Black


----------



## j_obru (Feb 14, 2013)

No one has an opinion?


----------



## USVI (Jan 14, 2013)

Check out the Ruger 22/45 if you want to go the .22 caliber route. I'm thinking of getting one to keep ammo costs down. The grip angle and size is the same a classic 1911. The controls are also similar and would be great training for an upgrade to a 1911 in .45 caliber later on.

Ruger® 22/45? Rimfire Pistols


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

None of the above..........


j_obru said:


> I was thinking of the following to keep it simple for my first one, please give me your thoughts.
> 
> Sig Sauer MOS22OD Mosquito 22 LR
> Para USA 1911 Pistol SSP .45ACP
> ...


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

j_obru said:


> Hey all, I am new to the site. I just receive my NJ permit. I am looking to purchase a semi-auto pistol. I have shot before but this will me my first purchase. What do you think is the best gun out under say $1500-$2000 to get. Definitely want a semi auto. Would like a smooth accurate and quality gun. If possible please post why you think the gun you suggest is best. Thanks in advance.


Is the weapon going to be used as a carry gun, or just a range gun?

If a carry gun I would suggest a S&W M&P 9c...Put some XS big dots on it, and call it a day. With the extra money you have you should take a dynamic handgun course and learn to fight with your pistol.

If a range gun. Get a nighthawk custom 1911. No more needs to be said...:smt023


----------



## hof8231 (Dec 19, 2012)

j_obru said:


> No one has an opinion?


Well do you want a target gun or a self defense gun? .45 and .22 are very different both in terms of bullet size and ammo cost.


----------



## j_obru (Feb 14, 2013)

hof8231 said:


> Well do you want a target gun or a self defense gun? .45 and .22 are very different both in terms of bullet size and ammo cost.


Range gun and self defense. Will not be carrying it on me. Hard to get a carrying permit in nj.


----------



## hof8231 (Dec 19, 2012)

j_obru said:


> Range gun and self defense. Will not be carrying it on me. Hard to get a carrying permit in nj.


Well if you want a gun that's cheap to shoot that is still a respectable defense caliber, I'd go with something in 9mm.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

You might even getting something in 40 caliber since that ammo is easier to find right now.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The fact that you are considering either a .22LR or a .45acp is throwing me a bit. 

I wouldn't buy a .22LR for a range gun or self-defense. 

Maybe there's just something that I'm not understanding.


----------



## LarryNC (Jun 16, 2011)

I would suggest a Glock 19. I would certainly suggest upgrading the stock sights with something like the Hienie Slant Pro or perhaps the XS big dot. You can also purchase a .22 caliber conversion kit. The Glock is so popular for a reason. You won't need to be a gunsmith to take it apart and put it back together again. With a Glock, you can be your own gunsmith with a small amount of training. Spare parts are easy to find. These pistols are incredibly reliable, durable and affordable. You would probably enjoy attending the Glock Sport Shooting Foundation events that are very affordable and held at different locations around the country. While at a GSSF event, you will also have free access to factory trained armorers who will help you with anything that your pistol may ever need. I started with a 1911. I loved that pistol, but even after having the barrel throated and the feed ramp polished, it would still choke on some types of wide-mouth hollowpoints (and I was using high quality Wilson Combat Magazines). It was not as reliable as a Glock. It was not as durable as a Glock and it was a great deal more complicated and expensive as well. Ever since I purchased my first Glock, a model 17, I have not looked back and I have never regretted the decision. I now own a collection of 9mm Glock pistols. Other high quality brands that you would probably enjoy, might include: Beretta, CZ, SIG, Walther, XD, S&W M&P… I'm sure that I have left out some really great guns, but I have not found anything that does so well, in so many categories, as the Glock. Good luck to you.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

j_obru said:


> Hey all, I am new to the site. I just receive my NJ permit. I am looking to purchase a semi-auto pistol. I have shot before but this will me my first purchase. What do you think is the best gun out under say $1500-$2000 to get. Definitely want a semi auto. Would like a smooth accurate and quality gun. If possible please post why you think the gun you suggest is best. Thanks in advance.


For that amount of money, you have some latitude. Do your homework first, and try out as many as you can...at least at the gun counter, if not to shoot at a range. Figure what caliber you want to settle on, and pick a gun out for around the 600-800 dollar range, and spend the rest on stocking up on some ammo for practice. Just My Humble Opinion.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll second the Springfield Xdm 3.8 for a first gun I would suggest a 9mm. I would buy lots of ammo and pay for some lessons with the rest of the money. Although I would do it in the opposite order get some lessons, rent a few different guns see what features you like. Then practice, ask lots of questions and when your comfortable take someone else new with you.


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

Is there a problem adding more handguns later to your permit ?

If so ?
I would look at something you can easily, no tools involved, convert to other calibers.

Many .40 calibers can be converted to .357 SIG as well as 9mm.
.22 caliber conversions, when they work correctly, are a great addition.

Glocks, SIGs, EAA Witness are some of the brands that offer models with such versatility.

Several different .22 conversions are available for full size 1911 .45s.

If you do not plan to handload, 9mm is usually the least expensive ammo around and, with the right bullets, will handle any self defense duty.
Plus, recoil is usually reasonable.
Which should make it easier for you to learn to shoot and shoot well.


----------

